# new versus old ifor williams horse trailers?



## sjfan5555 (19 February 2010)

I am currently on the hunt for a trailer preferably for 2 16.2 horses. i was going to buy the new version as it seems that the second hand ones in good condition are on average just £1000 -£1500 cheaper so it just makes more sense. however i have been told that the new one arent as good quality ?
had one before i went to uni and they were fab so dont want to buy anything else really.
has anyone found this?
many thanks


----------



## boriscb74 (19 February 2010)

Sorry to chip in on your post. I'm in the same position and would be interested to hear what the response is.  In addition to views on new or second hand one horse trailers and the 17.2 hh ones as well.


----------



## sjfan5555 (19 February 2010)

hehe!! no probs! yeah im actually finding it quite hard to find a good one second hand at the mo- just want to go directly to ifor williams now and splash out! but just wanted a bit more advice before incase im being silly lol! x


----------



## tikino (19 February 2010)

i just sold my 5 yr old 505hb in the last week and decided to replace it with the 510hb rather than then new 511 as they look a lot sturder and didn't like a few things about the new ones so i would say from a personal piont of veiw older one. so i now have an immaculate 510


----------



## boriscb74 (19 February 2010)

I was quite surprised by just how expensive the new ones are but the second hand ones seem to go quickly and for quite a high price.  Any good advice you get from elsewhere - please send my way!


----------



## sjfan5555 (19 February 2010)

thanks tikino! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




boriscb74- no probs! will pm if any good or bad info! x


----------



## batty100 (19 February 2010)

Don't know about quality issues but just thought I'd mention that, when I borrowed a new 511, I didn't like the way that you couldn't open the ramps as easily, as they have done away with the bar that goes across the ramp which you can grab with both hands to pull open - you have to pull on the 'locking' handle on the new one.  I have a 3-yr IW 510 which I love - my horse is a 'tall' 16.2 and doesn't fidget in the larger trailer whereas she does in the 505.  Have to say though that I wouldn't refuse a new one but certainly am not tempted to swap my old one for it...


----------



## teenywigs (19 February 2010)

l bought a new 511 last may and wish i hadnt ,been recalled three times ,has a mouldy roof and in general is no were near as good as the 510 !! 

510s are much stronger ,and better built ..

VERY DISAPOINTED WITH MY 511 !


----------



## boriscb74 (19 February 2010)

Right, 510s, what are you looking for then in terms of the 'extras' and add ons as someone who knows nothing about trailers?  What would you expect to pay for one from a dealer?


----------



## boriscb74 (19 February 2010)

A bit of a silly question but the Ifors I've seen also seem to unload from the right not the left, is that right?  Does anyone take the partition out and travel their horses double tethered?


----------



## WandaMare (19 February 2010)

Bought new one last year and have been really pleased with it. Was worried about the mouldy roof problem but this was sorted before mine was made. I decided to get new because the price of second hand ones was high, i wanted a warranty, and I decided to get one with the front ramp on the left side. It just suits my horse better. Have met no problems so far, horse travels really well in it. People say they are less sturdy but they all have to pass rigorous road testing so even if they are less sturdy than previous models they must still be up to the job. Hope this helps


----------



## sjfan5555 (19 February 2010)

teenywigs- whats the difference btwn a 510 and 511? is  510 for  16.2s and the 511 for large or 17.2 horses? sorry confused.com! lol


----------



## tikino (19 February 2010)

i need to take the partiton out to travel my gelding in the 505 am hoping i won't need to with the 510. i had to buy the full lenght breast bars to do this. the front unload is in fact from the right and not the left but you can order the new on to beon the left


----------



## batty100 (19 February 2010)

If you have plenty of room for saddles etc in your car, don't bother with a tack box as I personally find them a waste of time fiddling about with it as well as getting my saddles scratched - also can get quite heavy to manoever up and down ramps if your back isn't too great.  I bought 4 extra breast bar brackets for the front only so that I could have my daughter's 12hh pony in as well otherwise he could get underneath if he wanted. TBH I just find the 510 so easy to tow and use that I don't bother with any other extras.


----------



## mrdarcy (19 February 2010)

I bought a new 403 last year - my first trailer. I had no problems with it though did wonder about the plastic hinges. I needed a two horse trailer for this summer so I swapped it for a four year old 505 last month. The parts used on the older trailer do seem more substantial (metal hinges rather than plastic etc) and for a four year old trailer it looks just as good as the brand new one. And because I got the 505 from a dealer it comes with a 12 month warranty. I don't think I'd have been any better off buying a brand new one and the mould stories really put me off the new ones.


----------



## batty100 (19 February 2010)

SJfan5555, the 510 (old style) and 511 (new model) are for 16.2+ hh horses and the 505 (old) and 506 (new) are for smaller than 16.2 hh horses.  I've had 2 big 17.1s in my 510 with plenty of room.  Hope this helps


----------



## sjfan5555 (19 February 2010)

thanks chimp 2000! most helpful! x


----------



## nikkinoo (19 February 2010)

I have got a 505 with a large 16.2, (love it) I was having breaks done at main dealers and enquired about a 510,(just because my horse is quite big in mine)
 he said they are like gold dust as everyone wants one and thay are snapped up really qiuckly, also they hold their price well,


----------



## tikino (19 February 2010)

they do hold there price as i bought a 510 second hand last week


----------



## c7mlm (20 February 2010)

i had the 510 classic and it was great but sold it and bought a 511. i love it and think the changes are good. i had no problems with the 510 just thought the 511 looked more modern.


----------

